# What kind of Tivo do I have?



## Walt_tex (Oct 17, 2014)

OK, this is sort of a dumb question, but I just got Tivo from my cable company and it does not look like ay Tivo that I can find on the web.

It is about 3" tall and 15" wide and is all black with a large green circle around the power button on the right and a display on the left that shows info when it is booting (also show the clock if selected).


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

Who's your cable company?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Sounds like a Pace XG1 or MG1.


----------



## Walt_tex (Oct 17, 2014)

Yeah, that's it.

Thanks.


----------



## Walt_tex (Oct 17, 2014)

The cable co. is Suddenlink.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Is that a TiVo? Tell us more about it. Is this something they're making for cable companies?


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

It doesn't look like the TiVo pictured on the Suddenlink website.

http://www.suddenlink.com/tivo/

Those are the ones I've seen before.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

waynomo said:


> Is that a TiVo? Tell us more about it. Is this something they're making for cable companies?


It's Pace hardware. They just license Tivo's software.


----------



## Walt_tex (Oct 17, 2014)

I found more about it here:

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2701


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I wonder if you could just drop a new drive in it and have work like the current Roamios.


----------



## COKEMAN (Oct 20, 2014)

Walt, what did the installer tell you about that box? That is the same thing I just had installed along with 2 minis. The tech told me that if/when I wanted to expand to the other rooms, it would be no problem as this latest unit supports 8 tuners instead of 6. I cannot find that documented anywhere and I am new to Tivo so still trying to navigate the specs.

If I am correct, the Minis do not have their own tuners and just use one from the host. That would make sense here since I can tune to 4 channels on the host and each Mini can have it's own channel as well (6 tuners per the docs I have found). If these boxes supported 8, though, I would think that I would have 6 channels on the host and 1 on each Mini in the current setup.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

COKEMAN said:


> Walt, what did the installer tell you about that box? That is the same thing I just had installed along with 2 minis. The tech told me that if/when I wanted to expand to the other rooms, it would be no problem as this latest unit supports 8 tuners instead of 6. I cannot find that documented anywhere and I am new to Tivo so still trying to navigate the specs. If I am correct, the Minis do not have their own tuners and just use one from the host. That would make sense here since I can tune to 4 channels on the host and each Mini can have it's own channel as well (6 tuners per the docs I have found). If these boxes supported 8, though, I would think that I would have 6 channels on the host and 1 on each Mini in the current setup.


Easy way to tell, just hit the right arrow next time you're watching the main TiVo on live tv. Then arrow down to the red circles and it will show all your tuners and what they're tuned to. It will also show you which ones are assigned to any minis. Just count them and there's your answer. My hunch it's six.


----------



## COKEMAN (Oct 20, 2014)

Yeah, it is 6 as I suspected too. All I did was turn off the minis and then I could cycle through 6 tuners on the host. I think the tech was confused. Thanks for that tip though on the red circles. Didn't know that.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Here is the spec sheet.
www.pace.com/Documents/Products/Am/STB/mg1.pdf

6 Tuners, but "an additional 2 QAM demodulators are available for fast channel change to enhance user experience."

It is also an 8x4 DOCSIS 3.0 modem.

So two possible pieces to confuse the tech


----------

